# CA & E Article May 1995 issue



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is a CA&E introduction into HLCD for use in the car.

Enjoy.

Eric
Image Dynamics


----------



## NewOldGuy (Oct 26, 2008)

AWESOME!....thanks!!!


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Man, I remember reading that article as a sophomore in HS. Thanks Eric!


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

First time reader here, very very good article, far beyond most car audio stuff I have ever read!

Thanks
Rick


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for the read Eric.

Anyone have a copy of the Illusion CH-1 review in CSR from several years back? If I recall properly, it had a short comparison the Image Dynamics CD2 HLCD near the end?


----------

